# IPv6 in SOHO with a dynamic prefix - the ultimate Tutorial



## PMc (Sep 1, 2021)

I link this here so you can find it.  I didn't find a good description on how to put it all together, or the possible pitfalls, so I did it myself and wrote it all down:

Using IPv6 Dynamic GU Addresses in Nested Subnets


> *Abstract*
> 
> NAT shall not be used with IPv6, but providers continue to supply customers with globally routed (GU) addresses that change dynamically. While this may work for a single endpoint or even a single flat LAN, as soon as our site is structured into different subnets, connected by various routers, changing all the addresses dynamically becomes somehow difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## mumu (Sep 1, 2021)

PMc said:


> I link this here so you can find it.  I didn't find a good description on how to put it all together, or the possible pitfalls, so I did it myself and wrote it all down:
> 
> https://daemon.contact/ankh/articles/X3OyjgTpuv


Link doesn't work.


----------



## PMc (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you. Really stupid mistake on top of all the logic below...


----------



## astyle (Sep 1, 2021)

Link works fine when clicked in the Opening Post.  In Post #2, that same URL is somehow mangled. Visible text is correct, but the underlying link is some nonsense:  http://using%20ipv6%20dynamic%20gu%20addresses%20in%20nested%20subnets/


----------



## PMc (Sep 1, 2021)

astyle said:


> Link works fine when clicked in the Opening Post.  In Post #2, that same URL is somehow mangled. Visible text is correct, but the underlying link is some nonsense:  http://using%20ipv6%20dynamic%20gu%20addresses%20in%20nested%20subnets/


Yes. That's how my first post looked initially - I accidentially swapped the two entry fields. That is fixed now, thanks to mumu 's hint.


----------

